# Merchline: how to apply?



## aafk (Jun 3, 2007)

so i have been buying from merchline supported stores, like Fullbleed,Owlmovement, etc... so i wonder how you can like.. apply to have a e-shop?cus this is what i read on their myspace "We handle the online storefront process, transacting of orders, and shipping orders out to you."


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you visited the merchline website and asked them how to get started?


----------



## aafk (Jun 3, 2007)

no, not really.. should i do this by mail?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

aafk said:


> no, not really.. should i do this by mail?


I'm sure they have ways to contact them on their website


----------

